# Is my external hdd usb2

## bingobob

I just purchased a 400 gig HDD for backups, is it operating as USB2 ?

This is the dmesg output when i turn it on?

Thanks

bb

```

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000, resume root

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: wakeup

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1: Product: Freecom Hard Drive

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Freecom

usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 01BC0E4B00530

usb 2-1: uevent

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb-storage 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: SAMSUNG   Model: HD400LD           Rev: WQ10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 781422768 512-byte hdwr sectors (400088 MB)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: urb eaa9e240 path 1 ep2in 92120000 cc 9 --> status -121

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: urb eaf76dc0 path 1 ep2in 42160000 cc 4 --> status -32

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 781422768 512-byte hdwr sectors (400088 MB)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: urb efe0acc0 path 1 ep2in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: urb eaf76dc0 path 1 ep2in 43160000 cc 4 --> status -32

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bingobob,

There is good news and bad news ...

The drive is almost certainly USB 2 capable, thats the good news.

The bad news is that its being grabbed by a USB 1.1 driver, so its only working at USB 1.1 speeds.

Your PC needs USB 2 root hubs, the EHCI USB 2 driver to get USB 2 performace.

Lastly, you may not mix USB 2 and USB 1 on the same root hub, or it all works at USB 1 speeds.

----------

## bingobob

owww, well thanks for that, makes sense.

The PC is usb2 capable but I am sharing a samsung laser printer via cups (usb 1.0) - does this mean i'm limited to usb1.0.

The server only has two usb ports.

what is the speed difference between usb1 and usb2?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bingobob,

USB2 is 480Mbit/sec, USB1 is 12Mbit/sec, so USB2is 40x faster.

It dependsif your USB connectors are a single root hub or not.

If they are and you connect both devices, you will only get USB 1 speeds.

Disconnect the printer, plug in the HDD and make sure it comes up using the ECHI driver (USB 2) plug in the printer and see if it all resets to USB 1or not.

----------

## bingobob

ok, will try that, i've just issued "mke2fs -j /dev/sda" and it's taken ages! ooops.... better wait rather than ctrl+c...

bb

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bingobob,

Hmm 400GB at 1MB/sec (tops) 400x1000 seconds  Thats about 112 hours. Don't wait up.

----------

## bingobob

reporting...635/2981 at the moment ?

so 20% done ish ?

any harm in stopping it ? will it stop elegantly ?

----------

## bingobob

i lost patience and ctrl-c'd it... haha, now it's locked up, can't kill it, wondering if to kill -9 ?

----------

## bingobob

it came back after a while on it's own...

ok disconnected printer...turned off HDD and turned on again, this is the output now....

```

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000, resume root

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: wakeup

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1: Product: Freecom Hard Drive

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Freecom

usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 01BC0E4B00530

usb 2-1: uevent

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb-storage 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: SAMSUNG   Model: HD400LD           Rev: WQ10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 781422768 512-byte hdwr sectors (400088 MB)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: urb eacaccc0 path 1 ep2in 92120000 cc 9 --> status -121

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: urb eaa9e3c0 path 1 ep2in 42160000 cc 4 --> status -32

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 781422768 512-byte hdwr sectors (400088 MB)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: urb f6c3edc0 path 1 ep2in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: urb eaa9e3c0 path 1 ep2in 43160000 cc 4 --> status -32

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: unknown partition table

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## bingobob

still ohci i see, i will check kernel, .config.

----------

## bingobob

```

cat .config | grep HCI

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

```

gonna rebuild my kernel and set this CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD

----------

## KRF

How about simply trying it? You've wasted time to post all this stuff  :Smile: 

----------

## swimmer

usbview gives you some information about your usb-busses and -devices as well ...

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## bingobob

thanks swimmer...

i think I made this one more complicated than it was...

seems taht I just didn't have USB2 compiled in..

ta

bb

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bingobob,

Is your printer USB 2 too then ?

If so, it will be faster now.

----------

## bingobob

yes. front what we discussed I the printer must be usb2. For some reason I had got it into my head the printer was usb1. Alls well then.

I just need to sort out RAID1 now for my internal disks!

----------

